# More pics



## goodman1966 (Sep 4, 2013)

Two more pics. Red, I would be glad to make a trade or make me an offer.


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 4, 2013)

Oops did not mean to start another thread


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 28, 2013)

*Re:  RE: More pics*

Well we are back from our Christmas trip and I will get to the inks soon.  There has just been too much going on.  My daughter got me a demijohn for Christmas, and my Grandson got me a bottle with internal threads.  On the way home that bottle developed a thermal crack about four inches long down the side of it.  Internal stress had to do it in the hot car - because it was well wrapped in a small box.  Oh well, at least I have it for the internal thread picture taking.  I have a desire to learn more about the tools they used to make these hand formed threads (inside & outside).  It is hard to imagine controlling and making the proper lead in the thread.  RED M.


----------



## goodman1966 (Dec 28, 2013)

*Re:  RE: More pics*

Glad you had a good trip Red .  Shame about the cracked bottle.  Don't rush those inks, packages are kind of backed up I hear.     Mitch


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re:  RE: More pics*

Well your package is in the car, will be at the P.O. tomorrow.  I will have to go back and find the thread coverage on the square one you sent a picture of.  You said two pictures but there was only one picture.  I sure am getting mentally old on my things to get done next.  There is mental interference with 'Dr.s,'wife, phone and a neighbor that also collects bottles, a computer use class, and I even ment another man at the last class that just moved into this retired peoples modular home park - that collects bottles.  And he is ready to come over to see my bottle den.  Don't get me wrong - I enjoy it all - and am glad to still be here.  RED M.


----------



## goodman1966 (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re:  RE: More pics*

Glad you are pleased with the Folgers bottle. Look at the thread under this one that says Another angle. It has the pictures. I'm in Minnesota today, but will be headed home tommorrow. I'm excited about whatever you send and thanks again.   Mitch


----------



## goodman1966 (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re:  RE: More pics*

Received my trades from Red Mathews today. He sent a nice apple green ink and a Richter Pain Expeller. I am very happy with the trade. It is an honor to receive something that belonged to Red. Will one of you post the pics for me. They are in my Best of album. Thanks in advance!!!!! And thank you again Red !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re:  RE: More pics*

You make me smile Mitch.  I am now in the process of listing and tagging my Florida bottles.  I am not sure why - except maybe to help my daughter sell them when I am gone.  It is proving interesting because of all the details that you sorta let slide into cardboard boxes and out of you dedicated interest.  I just today came onto a little 1-1/4" botle with an open blow pipe tube pontil, a tapered tooled neck and - something I had forgotten about - a 1-5/8" Half leaf pinch pressed on the side of it.  Clear rough early glass - and beautiful!!!    RED Matthews


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re:  RE: More pics*

That was 4-1/4" bottle  and I guess we can't edit our mistakes  - nuts to getting old.  RED M.


----------



## goodman1966 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re:  RE: More pics*

Thanks for posting the pics cowseatmaize !  Your welcome Red, and if I ever get down your way I would love to stop in for a visit.  Mitch


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re:  RE: More pics*

Well Mitch.  This is an old thread now.  We are at our summer home om NY and will be back to FL by the end of Sept.  We have migrated with the geese and black birds for over 40 years,.  I never thought birds should be smarter than people. Atvleast they don't collecr bottles - so matbe they are.   My daughter will have a lot of selling to do.  I have been righting descriptions and numbering glass for months.  RED M.


----------

